# Erstbefüllung / Vorgehen?



## thomas.pajonk (23. Apr. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,



nachdem ich nun die Folie in meinem Teich verlegt habe, ist Wasser drin. Habt Ihr noch Tips, wie ich mit dem "neuen" Wasser in den kommenden Tagen umgehe? Was sollte man machen und was nicht?


Vielen Dank, Thomas


----------



## robsig12 (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erstbefüllung / Vorgehen?*

Ich würde nichts weiter machen. Wenn Du einen Filter hast, würde ich diesen schon laufen lassen, damit sich die Bakterien schön langsam bilden können. Ausserdem Blätter und Schmutz von der Oberfläche entfehrnen.


----------



## thomas.pajonk (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erstbefüllung / Vorgehen?*

Das hätte ich auch so gemacht. Mein Problem ist im Moment nur, dass meine Fische noch in unserem alten Haus sind inkl. Filter & Pumpe. Ich muss nun die Fische in den neuen Teich bringen und auch Filter & Pumpe. Kann ich Fische sofort in das "neue" Wasser setzen?


----------



## Klausile (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erstbefüllung / Vorgehen?*

Hallo Thomas,

zuerst sollte sich die Wassertemperatur einpendeln. Das Leitungswasser ist meist kälter als das Wasser in dem deine Fische im Moment noch schwimmen.

Wenn die Temperatur passt, kannst du die Fische umsetzen. Wichtig ist, das du den eingefahrenen Filter an dem neuen Teich weiter laufen lässt. Der Filter sollte nach Möglichkeit nicht trocken werden, da dir sonst die wichtigen Bakterien absterben. Wenn du nur für weinige Minuten das Wasser raus lässt, wird das schon klappen.

Besorge dir auf jeden Fall einen Tröpfchentest für das Nitrit. Am Anfang zwei mal täglich prüfen, und falls erforderlich mit Teilwasserwechsel reagieren.
Die Fische die ersten Tage nicht füttern!!!

Dann wird schon alles glatt gehen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## robsig12 (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erstbefüllung / Vorgehen?*

Ich persönlich würde erst nach einem Monat umsetzen. Wasser sollte schon etwas abgestanden, und gleich Temperatur haben. Schade dass der Filter nicht jetzt schon laufen kann. Evtl. Gibst Du ein paar Eimer Wasser vom alten Teich in den neuen, so kommen ein wenig Bakterien in den neuen Teich.


----------



## thomas.pajonk (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erstbefüllung / Vorgehen?*

Ich will auf jeden Fall Wasser "mitnehmen". Der Transportweg ist nich weit. Es dauert ca. 15 Minuten. In den Filtern kann ich etwas Wasser stehen lassen. Das Wasser wurde gestern eingelassen, das Umsetzen ist für Samstag geplant. Die Temperatur sollte bis dahin stimmen, da der alte Teich nicht beheizt ist und die Temp. im Moment nur 5 °C abweicht.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erstbefüllung / Vorgehen?*

Nach 15 Minuten sind die Bakkies im Filter hin. Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, erst einmal nicht füttern, oder wenn nur gaaaaaaaanz wenig. Und Die Wasserwerte kontrollieren.


----------

